# Blizzard time



## Arne (Dec 19, 2012)

We have had a wonderful fall around here. No bad storms, practically no rain which is desperately needed, warm temps. This morning the weather man said it was going to start snowing after lunch. Would dump 4 to 6 inches or more. That doesn't sound like much til you put the steady winds at 35 or so and gusting to 50. This country will be pretty well shut down for a few hours. The snow has started, told Kathy to get home. She should be showing up in the next 20 min. or so. Guess in another couple hours will have to open a bottle and snuggle up to the fire. Hope you are home safe, sposed to be sunny tomorrow, but will have to get the drifts open before we can go anywhere. Talk with you all later. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2012)

Stay warm dude!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 19, 2012)

Supposed to get 7-9 down here Arne. Just starting to rain with the snow/ice behind it. Have fun playing in the snow.


----------



## Arne (Dec 19, 2012)

Kathy got home fine. Last time I was out, once you got out of town there was approx. zero visibility. Supposed to quit overnight, but the wind is going to continue to blow. Anything to block the wind will make big piles. Bet I have to run the 4 wheeler a bunch tomorrow. Suprising how much snow that little thing will push. Oh, and we have had the power blink a couple of times. That adds insult to injury when we drop power in this weather. Should probably have tried the generator out. Will after we get rid of some of this white stuff. The gen. will run, just probably take a half day or so to get it running. Nuthin like procratination. LOL, Arne.


----------



## rob (Dec 19, 2012)

12 inches here


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wish we were getting snow.


----------



## MrKevin (Dec 19, 2012)

I just came out of a week of 45 below zero. I was thinking to day 20, below zero is warm in comparison, I guess its all perspective. 


I work in Fairbanks Alaska.


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wish we were getting snow.



Me too, but I hear that we will get our share starting tomorrow night...late.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 19, 2012)

Blah, I hate the cold! I was happy living in south Florida!


----------



## Arne (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning is here. Sky is clear, 15 degrees, wind still blowing 20 mi. per hr. Weatherman just said winds are 30. Bout time to get out the shovels and 4 wheeler. No sense in getting in too big a rush, the roads are impassable in spots and have to give the road crews time to clear them. Get stuck and plug the road more and you have unhappy county folks. Starting to get light out, time to get to work. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Dec 20, 2012)

The news tonite says this thing has moved thru Des Moines and into Chicago. The projected map shows it moving towards New York. You folks batten down the hatches, stay warm and be safe. We had several fatalities here. Our roads have been ice covered, the crews have done a great job of getting the snow off, but the ice will have to melt. We are thinking about you folks where the storm is heading. Take care, Arne.


----------



## pjd (Dec 20, 2012)

Snow is headed here! I guess it is time to leave for beautiful Southwest Florida! Enjoy everyone, I am out of here!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Safe travels to you Phil. The best part of you leaving is knowing you're still just a click away.


----------



## Arne (Dec 22, 2012)

pjd said:


> Snow is headed here! I guess it is time to leave for beautiful Southwest Florida! Enjoy everyone, I am out of here!


 
That's takin the chicken way out. Wish I was goin with ya. LOL, Arne.


----------

